# Flying Gear Ghost



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is my interpretation of the FCG using gears instead of a crank arm.

http://api.ning.com/files/mFRFQzEllW3MaNK7A9j3Cvz2oZajSgHh0AJKXqZmpZLSeTu0oo-NWDOi5a3xk7Yr*yz8FqlYhpoZfagmIUZUBc70bISdjiLv/Step14TheGhostunderUV.jpg?width=640&height=480






You can read my how-to here: http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/flying-gear-ghost


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the flashing eyes and flaming head

Looks as if only folks who are members of GOE can see the tutorial.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very interesting. I think I like the geared version better and obviously one can use different sizes of gears too. Having one arm gear relatively smaller than it's opposite arm-gear would allow it to wave up and down at a different rate (faster) in comparison.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the look of this ghost. any tot would pee their pants seeing this guy!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Pretty cool design! The traditional FCG is getting a couple of interesting makeovers this year.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A new twist on an old classic. Nice!


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool looking two thumbs up!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great work all around. It's a cool solution to the weight problem. Nice hair too.


----------

